# wooden bench



## trentausherman (Feb 27, 2009)

I want to make a wooden bench, does anyone have any ideas or pictures of benches that they have made in the past.


----------



## trentausherman (Feb 27, 2009)

sorry, not really wooden more of the log style bench


----------



## NJANDPA (Mar 6, 2009)

Is this a help?

http://www.chainsawcarving.net/

Click on bench carvings. 

I saw these and thought they would be fun to make myself. The design is real good.


----------

